# just a shout out to bills custom reels



## Hooked Up

thanks for takin the time to get me just what i wanted.....just another nice custom reel from bill


----------



## kingfisherman23

HU is that Benfield the tourney version or the fishing version?

Evan


----------



## Hooked Up

fishing\ tourney


----------



## Jackman1950

That's a beauty! Bill's doing one for me right now that is probably set up the same with his custom bolt on Benfield side plate. Be my 4th custom from Bill's and I've never been disappointed. He does great work.


----------



## Kwesi W.

Very Nice..


----------



## chumbucket

Never saw a 6500 KC 1 before.
Whats the story/specs on that version?


----------



## MDubious

nice, very nice


----------



## Hooked Up

kmart special....other half is round of course lol


----------



## AbuMike

Hooked Up said:


> kmart special....other half is round of course lol



You got a KC1 at Kmart???


----------



## Hooked Up

*kc1*

kmart as in low budget .....ive seen um at castawaylakes for 89.95..all three colors....that cover was supplied by mr bill


----------

